# Good foam blocks..



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

...to keep kayaks in position on my hard
tonneau cap. I have an Undercover cap
on my F150. Looking for a pad to put the 
yaks on that will grip the hard plastic
surface and not walk. Any good brands
come to mind?


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

Take a look at Dunham, my son picked up some blocks for a roof mount on his car, works well for him and they don't slide around, they were about $20.oo from what I can recall

Hope that helps


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Would it help I you went around the yack with the tie downs instead of just over it. That would not allow it to slide side ways. 

I hope you understand what I am getting at. Over the top and back down and around coming back over the top to the opposite side from where you started.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

In June we f going north with boat yaks and bikes. Yaks may fit inside
Naden on the way there. But once there I don't have a system to use
When we go kayaking. One could slide under the hard tonneau but
I still need to lash the other one in place on top. If spring arrives
I can play around with ideas...&#127774;


----------

